

My resolution: A new programming language each week - britknight
http://cdawson.net/blog/2014/01/03/a-resolution-in-52-parts/

======
coolsunglasses
Can't learn anything meaningful in a week.

You could learn respins on the same old, same old, over and over, but nothing
substantial.

Example: Haskell.

Even Lisp takes awhile to become appreciable in a fundamental way and learning
Lisp is facile compared to Haskell absent some sort of background in
mathematics.

